# bir çay içeyim



## Siavash2015

Hi everyone,
What's the meaning of "içeyim"
In the following sentence?

bir çay içeyim


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Let me drink tea


----------



## PorFavorDama

*Hi there,*

These kind of suffixes belong to "Optative mood (İstek Kipi)".



Spoiler: Optative Mood in English



The *optative mood* /ˈɒptətɪv/ or /ɒpˈteɪtɪv/[1] (abbreviated *opt*) is a grammatical mood that indicates a wish or hope. It is similar to the cohortative mood, and is closely related to the subjunctive mood.

English has no morphological optative, but there are various constructions with optative meaning. One uses the modal verb _may_, e.g. _*May* you have a long life!_ Another uses the phrase _if only_ with a verb in the past or past subjunctive, e.g. _*If only* I *were* rich!_ Another uses the present subjunctive, e.g. _God *save* the Queen!_



Mostly used when you wish something to happen or not to happen.
You can form verbs in these mood by adding the letters "*-a* or *-e*" to *the stem.*

*The stem* + *-a* / *-e* + *personal verb ending* (_which shows by whom the act is being carried out._).

*For example :*

*- *Bir çay *iç**-**e**-**yim**.  *_(Let me drink a tea or I just wish to drink a tea. So, I will do so.)_
_- _Güç seninle *ol-**a*! _(May the force be with you.)_

Here is an example table of declensions according to the personal pronouns with the verb "*To buy (Almak)*".
*The second row* shows singular pronouns and *the third row* shows plural pronouns.








_*Hope this helps! *_


----------



## Siavash2015

Thank you very much guys.
I'm using Pimsler audio lessons and it says "bir çay içeyim" means "I would like to drink a tea"
My question is, does it really mean "I would like to drink a tea"?
Can you please make some example in which the verbs are used in that way?

Does "alayım" mean "I would like to buy?


----------



## PorFavorDama

Since, this mood doesn't really correspond to any mood in English as I mentioned above, you can form this mood by using modals and so on.


> English has no morphological optative, but *there are various constructions* with optative meaning. One uses the modal verb _*may*_,
> e.g. _*May* you have a long life!_
> Another uses the phrase _if only_ with a verb in the past or past subjunctive,
> e.g. _*If only* I *were* rich!_ Another uses the present subjunctive,
> e.g. _God *save* the Queen!_



*The optative in Turkish* is part of the _wish case_ (_dilek kipi_) which reflects the command, desire, necessity, or wish. It has several semantic nuances. For instance, the word for "to come" (infinitive: _*gel*mek_) is modified in the optative to _*gel*eyim_. This creates also a one-word sentence and means *according to the context.*

_I may come._
_I come (sometime)._
_I want to come (sometime)._
_I should (sometime) come._

So, I am not qualified for this anyway but *if you want my opinion* as a native Turkish speaker, your sentence should be as follows :
- May I drink a cup of tea.

Because the modal "*would*" doesn't really imply that the person is really going to carry out the act.
He may or may not, you never know (in some cases of course). He just "would like to drink" a cup of tea.
But if you say "_Bir çay içeyim._" that means you are willing to drink a cup of tea and you will drink it eventually.


----------



## Siavash2015

Wow! 
You've explained it brilliantly! I can't thank you enough


----------



## PorFavorDama

You are always welcome!


----------



## orchard

Siavash2015 said:


> Thank you very much guys.
> I'm using Pimsler audio lessons and it says "bir çay içeyim" means "I would like to drink a tea"
> My question is, does it really mean "I would like to drink a tea"?



Yes, it does. You may translate the "bir çay içeyim" in other ways as long as it retains the Optative Mood but the "I would like to drink tea" is also OK.


You're in a café; a waiter approaches and asks:
- What would you like to have? (Ne alırsınız?)  OR  What would you like to drink? (Ne içersiniz?)
+ I would like to drink tea. (Çay içeyim.)
Here, the point is "would like to" (which simply means "want to", yet more formal) reflects 'a wish, a desire', and so does the Optative Mood.​


----------



## WildWest

I'd simply state it as "I'll have a cup of tea".

Though, it depends on the context. Imagine a friend of yours wants to take you somewhere, and he's in a hurry, but you want to drink some tea before you go. In that case, one can say the following:

"Let me have some tea first."
"Let me have a cup of tea first."


----------



## Siavash2015

Thank you very much indleed WildWest,orchard
You made it yet clearer


----------

